
The Mathematical Nomad, Paul Erdős (2019) - laronian
https://pe.cantorparadise.com
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20483681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20483681)

------
hackeraccount
see The Man Who Loved Only Numbers
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Loved_Only_Numbers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Loved_Only_Numbers)

which was a fun book about Erdős

